# Recipe for Linseed Oil and Beeswax



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I want to make some Linseed Oil / Beeswax mixture for applying onto Calls. I would like to get your input as to what ratios you use and any special technique in making the mixture.

I have watched several videos where they use a double boiler to melt the Beeswax along with the Linseed Oil to make a specific mixture and would appreciate any help.

Have a great day,

ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Wish I could help there, but I still do it old school and apply separately. If you'll shop Amazon and find some Carnauba wax, usually comes in flakes, or ground up, you can add that to your mixture to make a harder finish on the call. Still have the same qualities to the finish, low luster shine, bring the beauty out in the wood, and all; it'll just be a more durable shine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello rocky1,

One of the videos that I watched did add some "wax" in a flake form to his mix. I do plan to use your technique on some but I would like to try making this mixture also. One guy showed three different mixtures which gave him a soft, medium and a hard mix, but he only used the BLO and Beeswax in his recipes.

Maybe some of the members will share their secret recipes here

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 12, 2019)

There are a lot of variables involved. Some guys shoot for a consistency like automotive paste wax, and store in a butter dish. Others go for something more like mayonnaise and store in squirt bottle.

Double boiler isn't absolutely necessary on the wax, but it's easier. As long as you maintain a low temp you'll be OK. You can do it over a hot plate in the shop, in an old throw away frying pan. (_Don't think I'd do the BLO in the wife's double boiler, and leave any flavor there to linger in her next batch of candy._) The beeswax will begin melting around 120 - 125o. Somewhere around 165o it begins to scorch and darken, at 185o, you're gonna have smoke rolling. And, you don't want to do flashpoint, beeswax makes for a helluva fire! When you get there it's about like diesel fuel.

Just don't rush it. Grab a cup of coffee, or a shot of bourbon, or whatever, put it on, kick back with your drink, and meditate, while it melts. Knowing a little about beeswax, I'd run the temp up around 150 - 155o range before adding my BLO. Here the double boiler will help because it's a more even heat and temps won't fluctuate as bad when you add your oil.



Wikipedia said:


> *Beeswax* has a relatively low melting point range of 62 to 64 °C (144 to 147 °F). If *beeswax* is heated above 85 °C (185 °F) discoloration occurs. The *flash point* of *beeswax* is 204.4 °C (400 °F).
> *Beeswax - Wikipedia*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beeswax

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> There are a lot of variables involved. Some guys shoot for a consistency like automotive paste wax, and store in a butter dish. Others go for something more like mayonnaise and store in squirt bottle.
> 
> Double boiler isn't absolutely necessary on the wax, but it's easier. As long as you maintain a low temp you'll be OK. You can do it over a hot plate in the shop, in an old throw away frying pan. (_Don't think I'd do the BLO in the wife's double boiler, and leave any flavor there to linger in her next batch of candy._) The beeswax will begin melting around 120 - 125o. Somewhere around 165o it begins to scorch and darken, at 185o, you're gonna have smoke rolling. And, you don't want to do flashpoint, beeswax makes for a helluva fire! When you get there it's about like diesel fuel.
> 
> Just don't rush it. Grab a cup of coffee, or a shot of bourbon, or whatever, put it on, kick back with your drink, and meditate, while it melts. Knowing a little about beeswax, I'd run the temp up around 150 - 155o range before adding my BLO. Here the double boiler will help because it's a more even heat and temps won't fluctuate as bad when you add your oil.



Hey again rocky1,

Yeah most of the folks warned about getting the wax too hot and one video did the melting in a skillet on a hot plate. I like the double boiler idea a lot better, would be easier to control the heat.

are you telling me that you do not like the taste of burnt oil and wax?

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2019)

I use a mini crockpot, the kind used to heat dips and queso, for the mineral oil/bees wax mixture I put on cutting boards. I’m guessing you can do the same with Linseed Oil. Heats up slow and you don’t mess up the wife’s kitchen tools. Just unplug and store it in the little pot. You can either heat it back up or use it more solid and cold depending on your finishing process. I start with a 1/3 bees wax 2/3 oil mixture and adjust as necessary. Easy to do since you never put it into a different container. You can get the thing for $20 or less.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 12, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hey again rocky1,
> 
> Yeah most of the folks warned about getting the wax too hot and one video did the melting in a skillet on a hot plate. I like the double boiler idea a lot better, would be easier to control the heat.
> 
> ...




Pretty sure even the scorched beeswax would taste better than the Boiled Linseed Oil... Know for a fact it would be safer if ingested.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I use a mini crockpot, the kind used to heat dips and queso, for the mineral oil/bees wax mixture I put on cutting boards. I’m guessing you can do the same with Linseed Oil. Heats up slow and you don’t mess up the wife’s kitchen tools. Just unplug and store it in the little pot. You can either heat it back up or use it more solid and cold depending on your finishing process. I start with a 1/3 bees wax 2/3 oil mixture and adjust as necessary. Easy to do since you never put it into a different container. You can get the thing for $20 or less.




Hello Tom,

That is a great idea. How would you rate the cooled down mixture as far as hardness?

Thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2019)

Softer than a paste wax consistency. You can push a finger into it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Softer than a paste wax consistency. You can push a finger into it.



Hello again Tom,

That sounds like what I am looking for, I will give that a try. Found a crock pot on ebay 1.5 quarts and ordered it, will give it a try when it comes in. Thanks for all the help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2019)

Sure, hope it works well for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2019)

Thomas, like Tom Smart, I do a beeswax/mineral oil finish on my cutting boards. I got an small sauce pan at Goodwill and warm it up on our stove. I use the lowest setting, warm I think, heat it up, apply it, let it cool down. I just keep it in the pan when I'm not using it. Like Tom said, consistency a bit softer than a paste wax. Good luck! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> Thomas, like Tom Smart, I do a beeswax/mineral oil finish on my cutting boards. I got an small sauce pan at Goodwill and warm it up on our stove. I use the lowest setting, warm I think, heat it up, apply it, let it cool down. I just keep it in the pan when I'm not using it. Like Tom said, consistency a bit softer than a paste wax. Good luck! Tony




Hello Tony,

So you warm the mixture up to apply it, would that be back to a liquid state? What ratio do you use for your mixture?

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> So you warm the mixture up to apply it, would that be back to a liquid state? What ratio do you use for your mixture?
> 
> ...



Yes, I warm it up, makes it easier to apply and it soaks in better that way I believe. I use a 4 part oil, 1 part wax mix with a bit more wax. I put 3 coats on if that helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> Yes, I warm it up, makes it easier to apply and it soaks in better that way I believe. I use a 4 part oil, 1 part wax mix with a bit more wax. I put 3 coats on if that helps.



Hello Tony,

OK a 4 to 1, I see it would be soft.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 12, 2019)

He's applying to cutting boards Thomas, and looking more for penetration than shine. Hence the 4:1 ratio and heating before applying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> He's applying to cutting boards Thomas, and looking more for penetration than shine. Hence the 4:1 ratio and heating before applying.



Hey again rocky1,

Roger that.

I just applied some BLO and Beeswax via your method to the Cherry Wood call and it sure looks good. I would guess this is like a 1 to 1 mix. I will apply several more coats like this today.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 12, 2019)

Check this one out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 12, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Check this one out.




Hello Lou,

Very professional video and I like the way he weighted each component.

Thank you and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Jan 12, 2019)

Not a fan of BLO when there are better hardeners for beeswax . Damar varnish and beeswax is a old world mixture that drys quicker , harder .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 13, 2019)

DaveHawk said:


> Not a fan of BLO when there are better gardeners for beeswax . Damaris varnish and beeswax is a old world mixture that drys quicker , harder .



Hello DaveHawk,

I have never heard of Damaris varnish before, where can it be purchased.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## DaveHawk (Jan 13, 2019)

Google Damar varnish Crystal's 
Crazy were one pound bags at last forever

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 13, 2019)

DaveHawk said:


> Google Damar varnish Crystal's
> Crazy were one pound bags at last forever



Hello DaveHawk,

OK found it no problem, I had googled the wrong spelling the first time. Found several articles describing how to make the mixture.

Thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello DaveHawk,
> 
> I have never heard of Damaris varnish before, where can it be purchased.
> 
> ...



Some explanation of Damar Varnish...

David makes his living restoring art work and antiques, he is studied in methods and materials long ago forgotten and/or unheard of by most Thomas. I believe I purchased the Damar on Amazon, it is relatively inexpensive, but having never gotten around to making a BLO/Wax paste, I've never used it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 13, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Some explanation of Damar Varnish...
> 
> David makes his living restoring art work and antiques, he is studied in methods and materials long ago forgotten and/or unheard of by most Thomas. I believe I purchased the Damar on Amazon, it is relatively inexpensive, but having never gotten around to making a BLO/Wax paste, I've never used it.



Hello rocky1,

Yes, in reading several of the sources that explained how to make the mixture some went into more detail about the main use. For now I think that I will stay with the BLO & Linseed, Mineral Oil & Linseed for "mixtures" and the Satin Clear for the hard finish. Once I start to make more assortment of items ( cups, bowls, etc ) then I might try more mixture combinations. Really appreciate all the info and help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Jan 13, 2019)

BLO is one of the hardest finishes I restore. Wax is used to make BLO softer and knock down the sheen. BLO yellows much more them most finishes and each coat should be allowed to dry in the sun for the best results. Each coat should be allowed to dry before adding the next. I like to build up coats 50/50 thinner / BLO. 3 TO 4 COATS. Sanding between coats till surface is glass smooth . Then add a coat 25/75 % and then 100% 1 or 2 coats lightly sanding the 1st and 2 and coats . Then buffing with: comet using 100% gum turpentine to make a paste. Use a sanded (not random orbital) to buff or by hand. Finally waxing with a good furniture wax. Light application 2-4 coats till you get the desired finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Thomas... link to old thread of David's on the Damar, had it saved in Bookmarks. 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/beeswax-finish.30648/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 13, 2019)

DaveHawk said:


> BLO is one of the hardest finishes I restore. Wax is used to make BLO softer and knock down the sheen. BLO yellows much more them most finishes and each coat should be allowed to dry in the sun for the best results. Each coat should be allowed to dry before adding the next. I like to build up coats 50/50 thinner / BLO. 3 TO 4 COATS. Sanding between coats till surface is glass smooth . Then add a coat 25/75 % and then 100% 1 or 2 coats lightly sanding the 1st and 2 and coats . Then buffing with: comet using 100% gum turpentine to make a paste. Use a sanded (not random orbital) to buff or by hand. Finally waxing with a good furniture wax. Light application 2-4 coats till you get the desired finish.



Hello again DaveHawk,

Thank you for the good detailed information, this helps me a lot. I am realizing that turning a piece of wood is just the beginning

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 13, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Thomas... link to old thread of David's on the Damar, had it saved in Bookmarks.
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/beeswax-finish.30648/



Hello rocky1,

First off thanks for the link, and wow what a beautiful table.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Brewed up my first batch BLO & Beeswax and made a paste. I used @Tom Smart advice and purchased a small electric Crock Pot to heat all the ingredients, and it was so simple and easy. The mixture that I used was 2 ounces of BOL by volume and 4 ounces of Beeswax by volume. I put BLO and Beeswax (shaved in small pieces) it the pot and turned the control on to High and in about 25 minutes is was all liquified. Then let it cool down a little bit and transferred to a small wide mouth jar. After it had solidified, I used a very small amount on a clean piece of red oak and real happy with they way it went on and the finished look. If I make any changes to this mixture later on, I will update this posting.

Thanks every body for you good advice, have a great day.

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 19, 2019)

@ThomasT do you have a pic of the red oak you put it on? I’m always looking for different finishes and this has peaked my interest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 19, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> @ThomasT do you have a pic of the red oak you put it on? I’m always looking for different finishes and this has peaked my interest



Hello Michael,

I am sorry but it was a small stripe and I burned it in my little wood heater (it has turned cold here in Texas). Here is a photo of a Deer Grunt that I just finished, it is Bubinga wood and I have applied only one coat of my "wax". After I get several more coats on it and then a good polish it will look really good.

Here is how I applied the wax, I put the jar in my microwave for 20-seconds and the very middle had melted. With the Call in the lathe and at 1300rpm, I applied the wax with a clean dry (old t-shirt) rag. Applying the wax wet it then solidified as I rub it in really hard and the color darkened several shades. I really like the feel, it is not tacky or sticky but a clean real smooth finish.

Hope this will help, have a great day.
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2019)

OB shine juice. Google that. Capt. Eddie Castlin from down here in New Orleans.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 20, 2019)

Tclem said:


> OB shine juice. Google that. Capt. Eddie Castlin from down here in New Orleans.



Hello Tony,

Found his site and saved it into my favorites. I will have to give that a try, really like the Shellac ingredient in the mixture.

Thanks for sharing and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Thomas. Love the glow in the wood with that finish! Did you just use dept store BLO? I have a huge chunk of @rocky1 beeswax I want to use

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 20, 2019)

Bean_counter said:


> Thanks Thomas. Love the glow in the wood with that finish! Did you just use dept store BLO? I have a huge chunk of @rocky1 beeswax I want to use



Hey again Michael,

It is store bought, by brand Klean Strip, manufactured by W. M. Barr & Co. out of Memphis, Tennessee. 

I would apply another coat today but it is too cold in my shop, forgot to leave the heater on so it will be tomorrow before I can get that second coat on. 

I am making another Duck Call and this time I am using some Purple Heart wood and will try the new wax on it and will add a photo when completed. 

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> Found his site and saved it into my favorites. I will have to give that a try, really like the Shellac ingredient in the mixture.
> 
> ...


I use it from time to time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello @Bean_counter ,

Here is a photo of two calls made out of Purple Heart wood. The one on the left (Crow Call) has 5-coats of Satin Clear and the one on the right (Duck Call) has just one coat of my Wax/Paste mixture. Unfortunately, to me, the photo does not pick up and show the real depth and softness of the Wax/Paste and of the wood. I think this will get even better after 3 to 4 more coats of the Wax/Paste on it. I did apply it different this time, rather than pre-heating in the microwave I used the same old rag that I have been using. I just rub the rag real hard in the Wax/Paste and then applied it on the Call with the lathe not running. After I got the Call completely covered really well, I then turned the lathe on at 1300rpm and rub all over the Call for about 10-minutes, loading the rag several more times. This is really easy and I love the final finish. Hope this will help you some.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 23, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Chances are real good that I am going over already plowed ground and all you "ole-timers" already have this knowledge and experience, but for this Newbie it is just another learning event.

OK to continue on with using the mixture of BLO & Beeswax aka Wax/Paste here is a photo of the Duck Call now with a second application. It has been 24-hours since the first application and I gave the Call a good buffing in the lathe before applying the second coat. At this point the second application has not been buffed, I thought I would let it set up for several hours before buffing. Thinking that the two applications of Paste would "gel" together a little better and then would buff out better.

Fellows I am open to any and all suggestion on better or different procedures. Right now, I sure like the color change in the Purple Heart wood and the feel of the finish and by reason it should improve with each additional coat. Also this process should give an extremely good protection on the Call in all kinds of weather conditions.

Have a great day,

ThomasT


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2019)

I think it looks good for what it's worth. I don't make or use calls so I don't know what my opinion is worth. You know Purpleheart changes color as the sun hits it right, over time? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> I think it looks good for what it's worth. I don't make or use calls so I don't know what my opinion is worth. You know Purpleheart changes color as the sun hits it right, over time? Tony



Hello Tony,

Thank you and I did not know Purple Heart would change colors, in fact I had never heard of it until I placed an order for some blanks. I sure like the way it turns and the color. This is a great new experience for me working with all this "new" wood.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 23, 2019)

Just FYI on the purple heart too. When you are finished turning it, it looks a little dull. Take a torch and lightly heat it up by running across it. Kind of like you're painting a car. It will bring out the purple color. Just don't hold the torch in one spot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just FYI on the purple heart too. When you are finished turning it, it looks a little dull. Take a torch and lightly heat it up by running across it. Kind of like you're painting a car. It will bring out the purple color. Just don't hold the torch in one spot.



I never have tried this Eric. Does it raise the grain at all?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 23, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just FYI on the purple heart too. When you are finished turning it, it looks a little dull. Take a torch and lightly heat it up by running across it. Kind of like you're painting a car. It will bring out the purple color. Just don't hold the torch in one spot.



Hello Eric,

Thanks for this tip, sure wish I had known about that earlier this is the second call that I have turned using the Purple Heart. Not to worry I will be buying more blanks. Does the heat/flame raise any of the grain requiring a light sanding afterwards?

Thanks again and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> I never have tried this Eric. Does it raise the grain at all?



Hey Tony,

We asked the same question. I had sent a reply to Eric before reading yours, oh well.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 23, 2019)

I always light sand after I do this because I always leave it in a spot a little too long and make it too dark. I need to take my own advice. But to answer your question, I've never paid attention because I sand afterwards anyway.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 23, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I always light sand after I do this because I always leave it in a spot a little too long and make it too dark. I need to take my own advice. But to answer your question, I've never paid attention because I sand afterwards anyway.



Hello again Eric,

Thanks for this good information. Here is a photo that I just took of the Purple Heart after the second application of the "Wax/Paste" mixture and a good buffing on the lathe. Just a bit darker and lot more richness in the color. The call next to it is Cherry wood with only one coat of the mixture so far. Man I am really loving this stuff. Makes the wood look like wood, not plastic, if you know what I am trying to say.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 23, 2019)

Try the heat trick. I was amazed the first time I did it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 23, 2019)

Here are two purple heart. You can see the difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey Eric,

Wow! The second pen is PURPLE! Wow would not have believed that much difference. Guess I will have to place an order now for more blanks

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------

